# Happy Valley



## oldman (Dec 22, 2020)

The location of Penn State University is known as Happy Valley.
One night while I was in the hospital, I dreamed that I was back in Vietnam. I asked our Lieutenant where were we so I could mark it on my map. He said we were in Happy Valley. I asked him “What time does the football game start?” That’s when the nurse woke me up. There was an actual place in Vietnam that we called Happy Valley. I don’t know how that came about. It’s possible that the Vietnamese may have named it. I don’t know.

Once I was awake and realized where I was, I had to laugh to myself. I guess a fever can cause a person to have some weird flashbacks. I was then with the 11th Marines, until two days later when several of us were reassigned to the 3rd Marines. We were still using the M14 at the time, which in my opinion, was the best rifle on the field for the firefights we were involved in. When we started using the M16, we had jamming issues. The version that was given to us was considered unreliable, so we went back to the M14.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 22, 2020)

So darn happy you are feeling better. Recovered from the pill that made you sick yesterday?  Did the dr tell you to stop taking in?
AND...thank you, so very much, for your service


----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2020)

What Kathleen's said!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes a fever sure can give you hallucinations or at best weird dreams... glad to know your home and better OM.. good to see you...

My father, who was certainly no monarchist,  had an operation to his head  in the late 1940's he was about 22 years old, and almost died, He was in a coma for days.... 

.. at the time Queen ( princess as she was then)..Elizabeth was pregnant with her first child. ( both my father and the Queen (Princess Elizabeth)  were the same age, only days between  them

When my father woke from his coma he recounted the vivid dream he'd had to a nurse, and _insisted _she write it down for him, and send it to the palace...in which he stated that princess Elizabeth would have a son and she would name him Charles ( my fathers ' name)  and certain other snippets from his dream. She did this for him and within days he actually got a reply from the Palace which thanked him for his letter, saying that the Princess hadn't yet  chosen a name for her  son, but Charles would be one of many considered.

of course as we all know she did choose Charles as her first son's name  ( the now 72 year old Prince of Wales)....

My father kept that letter all his life.


----------

